# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  vrsta zastitnih gaca

## litala

kao prvo - necu da cujem smijeh   :Razz:  

mene, kao jednopelenasicu, zivo zanima kako se vi snalazite sa zastitnim gacama koje upotrebljavate?

naime, ja imam samo jednu vrstu - pull up (jel se tako zovu?) indisposables. postoje nocne i dnevne, nocnih imam dva para, dnevnih cetiri (jedne vec danima ne mogu nac... nevermind) al znam kako izgledaju recimo kamaris zastitne, i sve me te zastitne na cicak i kopcanje navode na pomisao da ja to nikad ne bih uspjela dobro zakopcat...

ustvari, mozda ne bas nikad, bih, naucila bih, ali mi se ne bi dalo to tako pedantno radit - ovako mi je ful jednostavo - navucem preko guze, prodjem prstom ispod lastika na nogama, i gotovo... nisu nikad propustile da je vlaga prosla kroz njih - desilo se da je promocilo preko lastika ako je pelena dugo bila u upotrebi (bili vani, spavao ili slicno), ali inace sam super zadovoljna...


koje i kakve vi preferirate? kako vam sluze? ako ste iskusale razlicite vrste - koje su najbolje - najprakticnije - najefikasnije?

----------


## slava

> dnevnih cetiri (jedne vec danima ne mogu nac... nevermind)


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## litala

joj, slava, nije to kod mene nista cudno - mene samo strah da jednog dana kad/ako budem imala cetvero djece - ne izjavim isto to  :shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## slava

Znaš onu narodnu "pol' dana radim, pol' dana tražim"   :Laughing:

----------

